# Culling the pigeons



## Long way down

Hi. I like to feed the birds and we are getting different sorts, what i want to know am i a loud to cull the pigeons in my garden, they eat all the food and spoil it for the others, would this be legal


----------



## Katkatkat

A full or quick guide to the legality of culling pigeons can be found here Pigeon Pest Control and the Law - PCRC

As far as I can tell from a quick read of it, it is illegal for you to cull these pigeons. For it to be legal you must be able to demonstrate that they have resulted or are likely to result in a clear risk to public health. You must also be able to prove that ALL non-lethal methods of control have been tried and failed (to me, not putting food out would be one of these method of control).


----------



## DNKPets

I have 2 big fat Pigeons that come back morning and evening. These 2 are welcome as long as they don't bring their friends. For me the problem is the damn starlings.

Derek


----------



## vonnie

Even if you could cull the pigeons it would be pointless. More will simply take their place.

If you have a problem with them then the issue is you providing them with a food source. Invest in some decent feeders that are more species specific. Nigella seeds will attract finches for example, and the pigeons won't be able to feed through the tiny holes. 

They're a wild bird. Being where you don't want them to be is no reason to kill them. Try appreciating their beauty and their antics instead!


----------



## Long way down

Tryed appreciating their beauty, but its running out, they are so fat, i keep running into the garden to shoo them off, there was one or two, but now their is loads, a little bit like people invading England and getting over populated


----------



## corvid2e1

Can I first just point out one thing that always bugs me? you cannot tell if a bird is fat or thin just by looking at it. Pigeons are a rounded, bulky shaped bird but it is all feathers. a mortily thin pigeon will look just as fat, often even fatter as it has fluffed up the feathers to keep warm as all its fat reserves are gone. legal side has already been covered, no you can't just kill them because they are anoying you. As also already sugested, altering your feeding methods would be the best bet. as well as hanging feeders, try using an enclosed bird table with large holed mesh over the gaps. this will allow small birds entry but not the larger ones. If you feed on the ground a similar designed cage can be made or bought to cover the food.


----------



## NickBenger

DNKPets said:


> I have 2 big fat Pigeons that come back morning and evening. These 2 are welcome as long as they don't bring their friends. For me the problem is the damn starlings.
> 
> Derek


If you have starlings you should be proud. There numbers are rapidly declining and you should be encouraging them. Do your research on the species there migratory routes are fascinating and they need all the help they can get!


----------



## FeralWild

Pigeons are classed as vermin to most if not all of the councils around the country, and although they are taking steps to control the population, they do not suggest for a second that people should start culling them themselves. There is no safe way for you to do it without harming other birds or wildlife in the process.

If you put food out for birds, then you can't moan about the species that feed on it if you don't happen to like that type. Pigeons are here because they were introduced and kept in unnaturally large populations for food and then released to provide sport for hunters. They adapted so well that now we are paying the price with the population explosions around the country.

Use a tube feeder with holes for access for small birds or cage feeders that only allow the smaller birds in. Alternatively only feed foods that appeal to smaller birds

I don't as a rule feed the birds in my garden as the feeder pole was there for five years without so much as attracting a single pigeon being so town situated, but I do put food out for a small group of dormice that live somewhere along the line of houses. If pigeons come and eat from the dish then I accept it and refill it once they have gone


----------



## snakewhisperer

Wood pigeon is very tasty :2thumb::whistling2:


----------



## RST

i was just guna say pigeon pie :whistling2:


----------



## Long way down

snakewhisperer said:


> Wood pigeon is very tasty :2thumb::whistling2:


 
My Dad has been long gone now, but he used to say, his mom used to catch sparrows and make sparrow pie, could this be true ?. I have purchassed some fancy feeders, but pigeons are still coming, dont they get it, i dont want them in the garden, this is it, going to shoot them, will have to inform the bloke over the back not to go into his garden why i am shooting as i am not a brillant shot


----------



## NickBenger

Long way down said:


> My Dad has been long gone now, but he used to say, his mom used to catch sparrows and make sparrow pie, could this be true ?. I have purchassed some fancy feeders, but pigeons are still coming, dont they get it, i dont want them in the garden, this is it, going to shoot them, will have to inform the bloke over the back not to go into his garden why i am shooting as i am not a brillant shot


Wow you're an idiot, you've been told its illegal, told it's not effective, told alternative methods and still say you're shooting them. You just sound like you want to shoot something to me, get into paintball or something...


----------



## repkid

what are you shooting them with? shotgun or air rifle? would really like to get into hunting pigeons on farms or something one day, clay shooting gets a bit tedious after a while.


----------



## Long way down

repkid said:


> what are you shooting them with? shotgun or air rifle? would really like to get into hunting pigeons on farms or something one day, clay shooting gets a bit tedious after a while.


 
I have a uzi makes a few holes in the fence panal tho


----------



## EquineArcher

Long way down said:


> My Dad has been long gone now, but he used to say, his mom used to catch sparrows and make sparrow pie, could this be true ?. I have purchassed some fancy feeders, but pigeons are still coming, dont they get it, i dont want them in the garden, this is it, going to shoot them, will have to inform the bloke over the back not to go into his garden why i am shooting as i am not a brillant shot


Very, very, very foolish. 

Aside from the obvious dangers and illegality, if you aren't a good shot then you should NOT be aiming at live animals. If you can't guarantee a quick, clean kill then what you are proposing is cruel. 

I have culled pigeons on farms at the owners request, when numbers are in the hundreds and feed/bedding areas are becoming contaminated with droppings. I am a very good shot, and even then its not something to take lightly. I only ever shoot those pigeons with obvious injuries/illness, and I will never pull the trigger unless I am 99% certain the shot will be well placed.

Just don't bother.


----------



## cloggers

Long way down said:


> My Dad has been long gone now, but he used to say, his mom used to catch sparrows and make sparrow pie, could this be true ?. I have purchassed some fancy feeders, but pigeons are still coming, dont they get it, i dont want them in the garden, this is it, going to shoot them, will have to inform the bloke over the back not to go into his garden why i am shooting as i am not a brillant shot


ahhh the good ol' English mind set. I don't like it, so I'll kill it. I hate chavs, I don't want them stood outside my corner shop, intimidating my Gran when she goes for milk. It makes my blood boil! Yet I've never shot a chav.

I don't like seagulls, no particular reason, I'm just not a fan of them. 
So when I saw one yesterday with a broken leg, I laughed at it and threw rocks at its head! Well, that's what many people told me to do, do you want to know what I actually did? 

I caught it, I followed it round the park and threw my jacket over it, loosing my door key and cracking my phone screen in the process. I then walked to the nearest vets and asked for it to be treated. The woman at reception, 'God, I hate seagulls' then rang a local sanctuary and asked them to come fetch it. I'm not singing my own praises, I'm just stating what I did. 

Shoot those pigeons and you just add yourself to the large group of arseholes that are currently thriving in England..


----------



## Long way down

*Wind up*

I am sorry, this is a wind up, can you amagin telling the bloke over the back to stop in why you shoot hell out of the pigeons with a uzi


----------



## NickBenger

Long way down said:


> I am sorry, this is a wind up, can you amagin telling the bloke over the back to stop in why you shoot hell out of the pigeons with a uzi


OOOoooh ooooh the forum people have gave me a bollocking, better pretend this was all just a joke...


PS. 
I'm allowed to say bollocking right?Thats anatomy... :lol2:


----------



## Long way down

TheDogMan said:


> OOOoooh ooooh the forum people have gave me a bollocking, better pretend this was all just a joke...
> 
> 
> PS.
> I'm allowed to say bollocking right?Thats anatomy... :lol2:


I dont know, its a bit much below the belt


----------



## gazz

Long way down said:


> Hi. I like to feed the birds and we are getting different sorts, what i want to know am i a loud to cull the pigeons in my garden, they eat all the food and spoil it for the others, would this be legal


You feed bird, You can't be seletive on what species come, Just be crafty on how you feed, 
You can put feed more in faver of some species than others, Leaving pigeons with nothing more than scraps.

Use a table like so.

















Use feeders like so.

























It's good to have pigeons about to stop sparrow hawks taking the "cute birds",


----------



## Long way down

gazz said:


> You feed bird, You can't be seletive on what species come, Just be crafty on how you feed,
> You can put feed more in faver of some species than others, Leaving pigeons with nothing more than scraps.
> 
> Use a table like so.
> image
> image
> 
> Use feeders like so.
> image
> image
> image
> 
> It's good to have pigeons about to stop sparrow hawks taking the "cute birds",
> image


 
Great looking pics, the pigeons are a pain, but to go as far as shooting them, her in doors would not speek to me again


----------

